# New to forum



## dtjurbs (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi everyone...Long time home haunter here who just recently started using the web for all of its haunting resources. A little about my haunt: Home haunt with a cemetary theme (I know its petty generic but you can't beat the feeling of a creepy cemetary) filled with clowns and zombies. Have always built static props but more recently started building animated scenes. Look forward to participating in the forum. Hope I have some tips or knowledge that can help someone else. 

Thanks - Josh:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Josh!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I'd be lost without the forum for help.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Josh...welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey there! Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahh the web is an awesome Halloween home haunting resource!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Josh, welcome to Haunt Forum! If I could offer one piece of advice to a seasoned haunter just beginning to search and research on the net - don't forget that just because you see the same Flying Crank Ghost 20 times, or the same ground breaker - that it might seem "over done" - BUT, no one on YOUR street has seen it. I have passed up some props like that, feeling they were not unique because I see them online so many times, but I forget that none of my neighbors had, and it would have amazed them! 

Man, sorry, I'm long winded tonight! Welcome to HF!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Josh!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

